# otrcai and Griffin



## pcardinal42 (Aug 7, 2013)

I've emailed west coast speed and vararam (to which I've received no reply), I've searched the forums, and searched google. I'm looking to clarify that no otrcai will properly fit over a Griffin radiator. If that is correct are there any other options even worth looking at? I have long tubes with no cats and will eventually do a top end swap with a mild cam but still be a daily driver. If I missed a thread please post the search result or link.

Thanks all.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I know there are a few that have had luck with a SS OTRCAI and the Griffin. I believe they had to trim the rubber bumpers on the bottom to lower the radiator.


----------



## pcardinal42 (Aug 7, 2013)

Do you know if they have a thread with pictures?


----------



## Grambo427 (Jan 24, 2013)

svede is right about the bumpers. it might give you maybe half an inch of extra room, but i personally want all the vibration protection i can get on that radiator. (i have a griffin as well). I saw a post where a guy cut the bottom support out and flipped it over and that seems like it would get the most room but i have yet to try it (not real comfortable cutting and welding on the car just yet.)


----------



## JeffM (Jan 27, 2014)

I can't comment on the radiator but I can say don't hold your breath waiting on a reply from vararam. I never got a response from them. I currently have a vararam and between the sealing under the hood issues and the fit and finish, I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The vibration "protection" of the bumpers is extremely minimal. They aren't that soft and the radiator is clamped in pretty well. The amount removed doesn't have that much impact. The amount left prevents metal on metal. Wheel size, tires, springs, dampers and bushings are going to influence jarring more IMHO


----------



## Grambo427 (Jan 24, 2013)

that does make a lot of sense. had a brain fart and just being overly cautious i guess.


----------

